# Odd sign in Graveyard



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

We were just up north in Barrys Bay and saw this sign in the local graveyard I'm not sure what the are warning about but maybe they know something we do not ??


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

It's probably zombies.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! If I had to venture a guess, it would be meant for top heavy tombstones, sunken graves...something like that....or, well,......Zombies!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Trip hazards and loose falling stones?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Restless spirits......


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with Will, it's gotta be the zombies.
Come on, what's more unsafe than legions of the undead relentlessly pursuing you, chanting "Braaaainsssss....".


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

In the Buffyverse, the sign would read: "Danger! Slaying in progress!" ;-)


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Zombies... at least it will be for my cemetery...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You're just not safe anywhere anymore are you?


----------



## Chad_Hardy (Sep 3, 2013)

If it is zombies, they really should get a bigger sign!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, if it's Zombies they should have an 'air raid' siren on the same pole. Zombie alert!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It could also be cranky gravediggers.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Zombie ants, wasps and possibly drug dealers (both zombie and normal varieties)


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

MapThePlanet said:


> Fantastic! If I had to venture a guess, it would be meant for top heavy tombstones, sunken graves...something like that....or, well,......Zombies!!


The cemetery was immaculate Maybe it was for the huge crucifix that was there just in the background it wasa tall one . But I would like to think Zombies


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Honest answer: Probably from grave collapse and other factors like graves being dug for internment, those flat grave markers can be hidden grass.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen stories in the past of falling tombstones killing kids. I'm sure the cemetery is just covering their ass, but it ends up being a funny sign.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Probably a CYA thing for the cemetery, you know, so they can't be held financially liable in the event of a zombie apocalypse starting from their graveyard. Imagine that lawsuit would ya.


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

kauldron said:


> Probably a CYA thing for the cemetery, you know, so they can't be held financially liable in the event of a zombie apocalypse starting from their graveyard. Imagine that lawsuit would ya.


It would be crazy in a good way


----------

